# Senkei: Senbonzakura Kageyoshi - Who was the first?



## Shunsuii (Sep 12, 2006)

K, I was reading some old chapters and when Byakuya uses Annihilationscape Senbonzakura Kageyoshi (Where the fighters are surronded by a thousand blades) he said that Ichigo was the second to see it. Im wondering if the 1st person will be introduce soon. I say its Urahara Kisuke, since he's so mysterious and the reason he was banded from SS hasnt been told yet.


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure what Byakuya meant was that no one has pushed him to that limit. Thus, the first guy, we can safely assume, is dead. After all, no point in bragging about an ability that can't seem to kill anyone right?


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 13, 2006)

why would they introduce a character that has nothing to do with the story? if kubo decides to make character gaidens then maybe we could see who byakuya fought and who kenpachi defeated to become the captain of the 11th division


----------



## Shizor (Sep 13, 2006)

Urahara was banned for making that untrackable, reiatsu-sucking Gigai.

I swear people fell asleep during Aizen's speech at the end of the SS arc...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 13, 2006)

^ i'm fairly sure that there were tons of other illegal/gray-arean research projects (researching the vizardization) and gadgets like hyogouku that he had ... the gigai _cant_ be the only reason. Heck, he might even have gone to hueco mundo ... 

But anyways, the other one who saw his bankai is dead, for sure. It's a common metaphor of saying "youre so dead now". And the name doesnt matter to us, it's completely unnecessary information for the plot.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 13, 2006)

> Urahara was banned for making that untrackable, reiatsu-sucking Gigai


 yet we don't know if urahara was thrown out peacefully or not.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 13, 2006)

It doesn't matter much who is was, does it? They are dead, and it seems no one had any qualms about Byakuya killing them, or Byakuya has any remorse, or else we would have surely seen a flashback during battle.

In short, it was pretty much "Now that you've seen this, now you're fucked."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2006)

blazingshadow said:
			
		

> yet we don't know if urahara was thrown out peacefully or not.



I don't think he would have rebelled against SS once the verdict was set, he certainly wouldn't be happy but to go as far as to fight his former comrades seems kinda iffy. Urahara is portrayed as a nice guy


----------



## Uzumaki Yondaime (Sep 13, 2006)

well the thing is ... Yoruichi left her own position to "help" Urahara escape which could possibly mean they wanted Urahara killed or something too.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 13, 2006)

> well the thing is ... Yoruichi left her own position to "help" Urahara escape which could possibly mean they wanted Urahara killed or something too.


Good point. They were going to gut Rukia just for temporarily transfering her powers. Yamaji must have been on the warpath to get hold of Urahara.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2006)

> Good point. They were going to gut Rukia just for temporarily transfering her powers. Yamaji must have been on the warpath to get hold of Urahara.


Normally they wouldn't have done that, but Aizen had seized control. Renji probably wouldn't have gone to bring her back if he'd thought she would be executed. It's just that SS are mostly idiots who follow orders blindly.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 13, 2006)

didnt Renji see it?


----------



## Trias (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope, Renji got pwned by the time he saw Senbonzakura Kageyoshi itself, leave the second form. At that time, Byakuya also didn't need to use his Bankai to pwn Renji, for he was already neutralized, he could slash him with his Shikai or even without it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2006)

i guess either it is the previous taicho of his squad or it is yama. he showed him his powers in order to became captain. just predicted. dont take it too serious.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 13, 2006)

i thought after Renji stood back up, Byakuya did BanKai...


----------



## James (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah he did, but they mean the second form of Byakuya's bankai, the one with the thousands of individual swords forming a large dome


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 13, 2006)

Normally I'd say it's not important... but since he specifcally mentioned _one_ person, perhaps it was important.

We don't know much about Byakuya outside the whole Rukia thing right now, so perhaps we'll find out more about this when he next gets some screen time, since he needs fleshing out


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 13, 2006)

> I don't think he would have rebelled against SS once the verdict was set, he certainly wouldn't be happy but to go as far as to fight his former comrades seems kinda iffy. Urahara is portrayed as a nice guy



a nice guy that can uber pwn everyone that makes him angry. if he left peacefully it was because he knew that he could pwn SS with yoruichi by his side


----------



## khaos (Sep 15, 2006)

blazingshadow said:
			
		

> a nice guy that can uber pwn everyone that makes him angry. if he left peacefully it was because he knew that he could pwn SS with yoruichi by his side


wtf are you insane?


----------



## MeteorPhoenix (Sep 15, 2006)

> a nice guy that can uber pwn everyone that makes him angry. if he left peacefully it was because he knew that he could pwn SS with yoruichi by his side



I seriously doubt Urahara could defeat _all_ of Soul Society. They entered the human world to get Rukia because overpowering her would've been easy, but I seriously they would send a group of captains to bring back an exile like Urahara. The collateral damage would've been enormous.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think that blazingshadow was serious, ppl....>_>


----------



## MeteorPhoenix (Sep 15, 2006)

It makes for good talk, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey could it be possible that when Byakuya was saying 'Only one other person has seen this technqiue' that he could be referring to himself? I mean he's a person and he can see the technique when he first used it?

*runs*


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 15, 2006)

> wtf are you insane?


that has nothing to do with the discussion. i might have not been completely serious but if you think about it both urahara in bankai and yoruichi full power would be pretty damn hard to take down. of course they could overpower them easily if more than 3 or 4   captains worked together or if yamamoto went into battle but don't tell me that you don't believe urahara could beat most captains 1 on 1.


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 15, 2006)

This person Byakuya mentioned interests me, I doubt he's gonna be mentioned in the manga, but who thinks there should be a Bleach Movie or Special on this!

WHO'S WITH ME?!?!


----------



## kaiba21 (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe that Yamamoto was the first one to see it. Cause  one of the ways to be a captain is to show your bankai's abilities


----------



## kaiba21 (Oct 29, 2007)

it makes sense seeing as though you have to present your bankai's abilities


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2007)

Wasn't it Renji?


----------



## twotoneloc (Nov 2, 2007)

it was renji that byakuya  showed bankai to. glad this aint one of the many breifly touched upon mysteries that so many a shounen have


----------



## Kiyoshi (Nov 2, 2007)

No, not Renji.  That was just a normal bankai.  Look at how the most shown bankais, except Renji and Ichigo the bankai noobs, seem to have multiple forms and uses?  

Same thing.  Senbonzakura works like this, 

Shikai: Shatters the blade into hundreds of tiny blades 
Bankai:  Stage 1 - Many swords summoned, over sized ones, and scatter.  Essentially an overgrown version of the shikai.  What Renji saw.
           Stage 2 - Byakuya then merges all these petals into one sword and forms a cage around his opponent.

Also, Urahara wasn't banned for just that gigai.  That comment about anyone being that skilled would likely get kicked out was foreshadowing that we would soon learn Urahara made much, much worse things.  I.e. the Hogyouku.  Whether he left peacefully or not, unsure, but that touching scene where the portal rejects him.  Either something he did prevents him from entering or he was forced out as Yoruichi left peacefully and she can sneak back in.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Urahara was banished for the Gigai. He had already created-and tried to get rid of-the Hogyuko before this, and had done so in secrecy. We know this because Soul Society would undoubtably have tried to take the think from him if they had found out about it. It's unclear how Aizen even knew about it, though my best guess was that he was monitoring all other researchers of Hollowization technology and deduced that Urahara had succeeded, perhap's when he discovered that Urahara had suddenly stopped.

The danger of the Gigai is being underestimated. It renders the Shinigami both untraceable and, worse, drain's their power completely. 
Beforehand, Society would have thought that the only thing that could   separate a Shinigami from his powers would have been to run a sword through him; now, though, they face the risk that they might end up as ordinary mortal's, perhap's not directly through this but, possibly, through the technology based on this. They would become powerless.

More importantly, however, it would allow a Shinigami to effectively go AWOL without any difficulty. This is the real threat, for they might do damage-intentionally or otherwise- to both the real world and Soul Society. In the short-term, they might cause physical damage with their diminishing powers by going on a rampage, without having to worry about soul society tracing them (except via their path of destruction) until they're power vanishes completely. In the long-term, their knowledge of Serieti might put soul society at risk, either through telling humans (who might try and reach the place with the technology the Shinigami offers) or possibly being easily captured by a Hollow intelligent enough to make use of the information.
Beyond that there is the general stigma and issues that arise when you're own men start abandoning their duties of their own accord.

Urahara in Soul Society is much more dangerous than Urahara on Earth, at least in the eye's of that world's leadership. He may offer, or be asked to, help Shinigami run off to the real world (as probably happened with Isshin, though he may have done this after his exile), or may expand on the technology to make it easier-too much easier- to degrade the powers of a Shinigami. On Earth, he lack's the technology to develop the Quantity or Quality of the Gigai, and he is cut off from the thousand's of sHinigami who might ask his help to desert, and Urahara- being apparently quite Libertanian- probably would lack the heart to say no.

Certainly, the Hogyuko is the more dangerous of his inventions, but the fact that he was merely exiled and still had the thing on him suggests that Soul society at large had no idea of it's existence.


----------



## supersonicshinobi (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought he was referring him to himself.....


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 2, 2007)

II Xion II said:


> Ironic considering they keep Mayuri who blows up fellow Shinigami.



Unlike Urahara, he does'nt tell anyone.

Or maybe someone tattled on Urahara, but no one has the gut's to tell on him.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 2, 2007)

It was pre-arrancar Ulquiorra, he somehow survived (Byakuya probably showed him mercy) and pretty soon they will meet again and Byakuya will destroy him once and for all.


----------



## Memos (Nov 2, 2007)

byakuya's bankai actually has one more form than the cage of swords, his final attack is the one where he gathers all the petals on his back that form wings and a halo and he attacks


----------



## Talone (Nov 4, 2007)

Let's take a trip down memory lane...all the way back to Soul Society Arc.

Byakuya and Ichigo are fighting, Bankai vs. Bankai, Senbonzakura Kageyoshi vs. Tensa Zangetsu.  It gets to the point where Byakuya reveals his Bankai's true form:  Senkei Senbonzakura Kageyoshi.  The purely offensive, "true" form of Senbonzakura, in which the many blades compose themselves into a thousand swords surrounding the user and his opponent.



Now Byakuya claims that he only shows this form to those he wishes to slay "personally."



Then he adds to Ichigo...."you are the *SECOND *person to ever see this."

So that leaves the question: who was the first?  I have a feeling it plays major importance into Byakuya's backstory, and maybe in the upcoming chapters it will be revealed in Byakuya's first "major" battle since Soul Society.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 4, 2007)

it was just a form of hype.. showing how weak others were compared to him


----------



## Szayel Uchiha (Nov 4, 2007)

Talone said:


> Let's take a trip down memory lane...all the way back to Soul Society Arc.
> 
> Byakuya and Ichigo are fighting, Bankai vs. Bankai, Senbonzakura Kageyoshi vs. Tensa Zangetsu.  It gets to the point where Byakuya reveals his Bankai's true form:  Senkei Senbonzakura Kageyoshi.  The purely offensive, "true" form of Senbonzakura, in which the many blades compose themselves into a thousand swords surrounding the user and his opponent.
> 
> ...



Byakuya is the first, of course.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ichigo is the first person to has seen this besides Byakuya.


----------



## Neji48972 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm guessing the previous Captain of the 6th division.


----------



## CynC (Nov 4, 2007)

Wasn't it Renji? He starts forming them.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 4, 2007)

the person byakuya thinks Ichigo resembles



and im not talking about kaien


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2007)

> So that leaves the question: who was the first?



His in-laws.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 4, 2007)

son_michael said:


> the person byakuya thinks Ichigo resembles
> 
> 
> 
> and im not talking about kaien



and who is that?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the scans I forgot how awesome sebonzakura kageyoshi was 

on topic: that second person of byakuya's is like the person kenpachi cared about, we may never get to know them


----------



## Fenix (Nov 4, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Thanks for the scans I forgot how awesome sebonzakura kageyoshi was
> 
> on topic: that second person of byakuya's is like the person kenpachi cared about, we may never get to know them



Yeah it's just for dramatic writings most likely

We got to explore Byakuya's past already, and he's already changed (asshole -> guy with sister complex). I doubt we'll learn more about him


----------



## son_michael (Nov 4, 2007)

niyesuH said:


> and who is that?



how should I know?  byakuya mentions Ichigo looks like"THAT man" "but its impossible because Ichigo has no connections to the noble families"

^^^deffinetley not intended to be his actual quote^_^


I believe he says this when Ichigo goes to rescue rukia the first time{in front of the white tower}


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 4, 2007)

son_michael said:


> how should I know?  byakuya mentions Ichigo looks like"THAT man" "but its impossible because Ichigo has no connections to the noble families"
> 
> ^^^deffinetley not intended to be his actual quote^_^
> 
> ...



possibly Isshin.  When Byakuya said to Ukitake, that Ichigo wasn't who he thought he may have been, I think he was refering to Kaien.  When Byakuya was saying Ichigo's power felt like "..." I think that was another person, possibly Isshin.


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2007)

son_michael said:


> the person byakuya thinks Ichigo resembles
> 
> 
> 
> and im not talking about kaien



He was actually talking about Kaien when he was talking with Ukitake.


----------



## slapdoll (Nov 4, 2007)

didnt he use it on renji?? (to a certain degree)


----------



## Barry. (Nov 4, 2007)

niyesuH said:


> it was just a form of hype.. showing how weak others were compared to him



Yep, this seems about right. I see no one else worthy to be Byakuya's opponent.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Nov 4, 2007)

No, Kageyoshi is the refined version of the bankai.  Renji got the refined McDonald's grease version.  Ichigo got the premium pretrol.  Two different levels entirely.

It was intended for hype, but you can never know with Shounen manga.  It will turn out to be some demon in Heck that is pulling the strings behind Aizen.  Not the previous captain of the sixth team.  I thought Kenpachi was the only Captain to utilize the kill the previous captain rule.  Namely because why bother with that if you most likely need bankai to kill a captain anyway.


----------



## Shadowace (Nov 4, 2007)

If it is anyone important it will prob end up being just some guy that pissed him off like renji type of character, maybe it was a close friend that he trained with and showed him what he can do, or showing it to the big old fart to show that he is powerful enough to be a captain.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Nov 4, 2007)

RoomBurnerZ said:


> Ichigo is the first person to has seen this besides Byakuya.



That's what I thought...


----------



## Talone (Nov 4, 2007)

FiveDarra said:


> That's what I thought...



....I don't think it's Byakuya himself.

He says only shows it to those he wishes to kill personally, by his own hand.

I don't think he's referring to himself in this manner.


----------



## DoubleX31 (Nov 4, 2007)

Shadowace said:


> If it is anyone important it will prob end up being just some guy that pissed him off like renji type of character, maybe it was a close friend that he trained with and showed him what he can do, or showing it to the big old fart to show that he is powerful enough to be a captain.



Learn to read, he said he only shows it to those he seriously wants to *kill*.


----------



## Shadowace (Nov 4, 2007)

DoubleX31 said:


> Learn to read, he said he only shows it to those he seriously wants to *kill*.



He could have only came up with that idea after he first used it


----------



## Barry. (Nov 5, 2007)

It wouldn't make any sense for Byakuya to be referring to himself. I'm going back on my earlier post. I think Byakuya was referring to some captain from long ago that probably said something foul about Rukia's sister(forgot her name) .


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 5, 2007)

son_michael said:


> how should I know?  byakuya mentions Ichigo looks like"THAT man" "but its impossible because Ichigo has no connections to the noble families"
> 
> ^^^deffinetley not intended to be his actual quote^_^
> 
> ...



Isshin is a Shinigami....

This much we know...

But how much do we know about Isshin's past as a Shinigami?

Perhaps Byakuya refers to some ancestor badass Shinigami from Ichigos family tree? Just a thought.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 5, 2007)

its Renji


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 5, 2007)

maybe it was ukitake


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 5, 2007)

Ulquiorra. **


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Ulquiorra. **



 why didnt i see it coming


----------



## Kaminari (Nov 5, 2007)

Vastolord.


----------



## Zaraki No Kenpachi (Nov 5, 2007)

Renji.


----------



## Kri (Nov 5, 2007)

Byakuya showed it to his wife, Hisana. He got tired of people complaining about his marriage, so he decided to ammend his mistake, covering it up behind the veil of Diced Up To Pieces Disease. Then, after seeking out her look-alike little sister, he decided to first adobt her into the family, making her noble enough to bear his children without contestation.





MajorThor said:


> Perhaps Byakuya refers to some ancestor badass Shinigami from Ichigos family tree? Just a thought.


No, he was referring to _Kaien_. The noble family being 'Shiba'.


----------



## ardilla (Nov 5, 2007)

Neji48972 said:


> I'm guessing the previous Captain of the 6th division.



Probably not, according to him he only shows it to people he wishes to kill personally, and the only one to have taken there Captains seat by way of defeating the previous captain is Zaraki.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 5, 2007)

I think it was a captain when he was about to be captain at that time.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Nov 5, 2007)

DoubleX31 said:


> Learn to read, he said he only shows it to those he seriously wants to *kill*.



It is a little known fact that Byakuya went through an emo phase after learning bankai.  You can see the vestiges of it in his current hairstyle.  Since Zapakuto roughly share the wielder's personality, why else do you think it turns int countless razor blades? 




Couldn't resist once that popped into my mind.


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Nov 5, 2007)

son_michael said:


> how should I know?  byakuya mentions Ichigo looks like"THAT man" "but its impossible because Ichigo has no connections to the noble families"
> 
> ^^^deffinetley not intended to be his actual quote^_^
> 
> ...



 I've been thinking about this quote ever since I read it, for some reason I'm starting to think that it has something to do with Urahara, and Ichigo's pops leaving soul society. 

but

Perhaps Byakuya refers to some ancestor badass Shinigami from Ichigos family tree? Just a thought.


----------



## diamondedge (Nov 5, 2007)

Kiyoshi said:


> It is a little known fact that Byakuya went through an emo phase after learning bankai.  You can see the vestiges of it in his current hairstyle.


His hairstyle indicates his noble status, now that he is emo.

And yeah I was wondering about this. Could have been just the hype like many said but I do kinda hope to get that bit about him explained.

However, I'm sure he  must have been seriously pissed, (and he is pissed now in the manga, so... xD) and he probably did it for sake of someone else, rather than himself IMO.


----------



## animeanime (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bleach*

Maybe Its Ichigos Dad


----------



## Talone (Feb 4, 2008)

Already a thread on this BTW:

repwhoring in blender.

Good explanation masamune.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

It was pre-arrancar Ulquiorra.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, w/e they thought of Urahara when he was banned, he's apparently been somewhat forgiven now, if Zaraki's comment about how Urahara helped the captains get to Hueco Mundo can be trusted. And there's no reason not to believe it. 

I've been thinking.. maybe it was Isshin Kurosaki who got to see the Senkei... If it's not him, then either a training partner, like Yamamoto or Ukitake, or the poor guy's dead.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 4, 2008)

Shunsuii said:


> K, I was reading some old chapters and when Byakuya uses Annihilationscape Senbonzakura Kageyoshi (Where the fighters are surronded by a thousand blades) he said that Ichigo was the second to see it. Im wondering if the 1st person will be introduce soon. I say its Urahara Kisuke, since he's so mysterious and the reason he was banded from SS hasnt been told yet.



1) It can be someone who helped him awaken it.
2) It can MAAAAYBE be Ichigo's father but long shot.
GIANT SHOT.
Ah hax wtf pwn! CRIT AIM SHOT FROM ACROSS THE ZONE! kind of a shot.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 4, 2008)

I think it is yama given that he had to prove he had bankai to get the captains position


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 5, 2008)

Thread outdated. Closed.


----------

